# Upland Manor, Cambridgeshire - June 2013



## UrbanVisitor (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi All,

Well, my first post to the site and one of my first proper sites of Urban Exploration. Very exciting and I think I managed to capture some beautiful imagery. The site was very quiet, ******************* and really allowed time to explore from top to bottom. Below gives you some idea of what we were able to find:


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 24, 2013)

Welcome along to the forum, nice shots there, B&W works well with this place!


----------



## Neverwillchange (Jun 24, 2013)

Great first report welldone .


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 24, 2013)

Some lovely pics there,
well done!


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 24, 2013)

Amazing shots of my most loved UE site. 
It had planning permission for a massive hotel, which expired a couple of weeks ago, so was meant to go for a celebration splore! 
Absolutely cracking first report!


----------



## ZerO81 (Jun 24, 2013)

Very nice set of shots, they work well in black and white.

My only critique is that I (personally) feel that 40 photos is too many, usually best to narrow the number of shots down then point people to where ever the rest of the shots are housed if people want to see more.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 24, 2013)

Great 1st report & photos.


----------



## UrbanVisitor (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi All!

Thanks very much for all your positive comments, really good to hear  I've taken note regarding number of photos, I had to cut them down from the original 200 I took! I will be even more rigorous with the next ones!

Also, a big thank you to UrbanX - you're blog and detailed site really was an eye opening and inspired us to start up!

I have already another two sites we've visited I haven't listed yet here - photos will be coming soon. Haughton Medical Research and Station House, Fordham. They will follow soon.

Thanks again. Feedback noted!


----------



## omgfcbk12345 (Jul 15, 2013)

Used to go here a while back its near shelford i think, around from the two main bits the main house and the guesthouse their is a above ground bunker and a underground basement which can be found below the undergrowth..... too anyone trying to go and explore there i advise you be careful as one time i went in their offroading and i know that the next door neighbors have contracted handymen to plant hidden cameras which they will hand over to police, so good luck and watch out!


----------

